# Equine Geneticist?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I was interested in this profession as well, subscribing!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

*sighs* No one knows anything?!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope sorry. I figure your going to have to go for genetics and then specialize in equine genetics. More then likely you are going to have to take a lot of schooling. 

How to Become a Geneticist in the US: Genetics Careers in Clinical, Lab, Healthcare and Research Settings << That and then specializing I would think.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, Hey and G'day, I don't know anything in this area but here is a link to a stud that specialize in breeding "Silver" Horses. They are amazing looking animals, born Taffy and maturing Black with White manes and Tails. They only sell, they do not stud their stallions to anyone but have all horses they breed tested for the "Silver" gene. Email them they may tell you how to go about your quest. Kiarma Grange - Home

All the best, keep your dreams.

Beth


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I actually emailed a scientist who's working on Appaloosa genes with a few questions about what she does. Hopefully she can answer them


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I studied Genetics at Uni! Majored in it actually as well as Biochemistry.

You best bet for that type of work would be to study Genetics as well as perhaps Zoology or even Evolutionary Biology. You could then go on to do research which can be a little tricky to find work in a field as specific as Equine Genetics but possible I am sure. 

Here in the States the salary for working as a Research Assistant starts at around $30,000 I think. 

Actually, to give yourself a better chance you would also have to consider going to graduate school to do a Masters or PhD in Genetics as this will give you a much better chance of finding work after graduation. The way most of these programs work is that you spend 1-3 years doing additional classes then complete a research project and write a thesis on your topic. So if you are accepted into graduate school and can find a current researcher there that specialises in something equine, you would find out if they would be willing to have you as a student.

But first things first - Undergraduate degree with a Genetics major I say!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I would think you could contact UC Davis genetics dept. for guidance


----------

